# Need some fresh opinions on my upcoming SFF build



## PrudentPrincess (Jun 28, 2007)

Hey fellow builders! I am buying a Small Form Factor cube LAN party PC this September. I have researched many of the parts, and plan to change this list a lot in the next two months. 
These are all links from newegg, but I will be buying some parts from TigerDirect and other vendors due to price/availability issues on Newegg. Please give me constructive feedback.
Case : Thermaltake LANBOX Lite

Motherboard :  GIGABYTE GA-G33M-DS2R LGA 775
Video Card : EVGA GeForce 8800GTS 640MB GDDR3
PSU :  OCZ GameXStream 600w
Processor :  Intel Core 2 Duo E6600
Memory : Corsair XMS2 2gb (2x1gb)
CD / DVD Burner : CD/DVD+RW burner w/lightscribe (SATA)
Extra cooler (PCI) for 8800 : PCI Fan

I'm putting in the extra 60mm fan above the PCI slots and will be mounting one intake and one exhaust 120mm fan on the right side of the case.
(This is my first post on the Power Up forums btw)
--PrudentPrincess


----------



## pt (Jun 28, 2007)

welcome to the forums 

seems like a nice build, i'm not so sure about 2 things
can 88gts fit the case?
has the case enough airflow to dissipate the heat of a 88gts and a overclocked c2d (assuming you're going to overclock)?
everything else seems fine


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jun 28, 2007)

If you want a small machine why bother with an optical drive and why the 600W PSU?


----------



## pt (Jun 28, 2007)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> If you want a small machine why bother with an optical drive and why the 600W PSU?



i think the answer will be:
1 - to install the games
2 - the power the 88gts


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Jun 28, 2007)

pt said:


> i think the answer will be:
> 1 - to install the games
> 2 - the power the 88gts



Oh, I was just gonna through an 8800 at him.


----------



## bruins004 (Jun 28, 2007)

I would suggest against the GameXStream since OCZ PSUs have been pretty bad lately.
Plus since its a small case, you would prob. want a modular PSU.
Look at the Corsair HX520W PSU.
That will be plenty plus its modular


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Jun 28, 2007)

Yeah I'm either going Silverstonetek or a modular unit. Hell, I have 2 months!


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Jun 28, 2007)

*Update...Already*

*Update...Already*
I know I JUST posted this last night, but I'm planning to setup multiple red coldcathodes near the vents to give my case a nice red glow. Input?
*Artist's rendition:*


----------



## Kammster (Jun 29, 2007)

in small boxes low maintenance isn't a priority, low heat and quiet. 
i think there is a thread about fitting the 8800 in a lanbox


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Jul 3, 2007)

Hey, don't mean to bump, but I really want quality input on SFF builds. Comments like : It will get hot, and "If you want a small machine why bother with an optical drive" aren't helping. Is the case worth it? Is there a cooler Micro ATX case? So on and so forth.


----------

